# Machinist - rockt oder rockt nicht?



## Clashmaniac (22. November 2008)

Hallo Ordnungskollegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann es sein das viele den Maschinisten im Pvp enorm unterschätzen?
Ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch so läuft, aber ich bin seitdem ich im Tor Anroc bin/war fasst immer auf platz 1 in der Ep und das meist mit enormem Abstand zu den vorhandenen Feuermagiern oder sonstwas die ja sonst so den Vogel abschießen wenns um Ep geht.

Vorhin, mit lvl 31 dann auch den Vogel abgeschossen mit 31k Exp (mit den ~6k exp durch die beiden Quests gerechnet) , mehreren Solo Kills und einem Passablem Damage.

Auch empfinde ich es ja garnicht so das es wenig Machinisten gibt auf hohem Lvl.
Ist das ggf nur auf euren server so weil so enorm geheult wurde über den Maschinisten?

Also ich weiss nicht, aber ich bin da jedesmal erstaunt wenn ich sachen lese wie
"uh ja dann kann er endlich mal was nach dem Patch"
"uh ja ich reisse nix"
"uuuhh uuuh uuuh"

Hier mal mein Rekort Screen, in nicht Rekort Runden liege ich dennoch immer bei ~ 20k exp. und auch immer mal nen solo kill.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das soll jetzt nur geringfügig nen wenig prollerei sein, klar finde ich das total toll so zu rocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber mir gehts eher da rum zu erfahren warum alle über den Machinisten heulen?
Also ich fühle im Szenario auch richtig das ich etwas Umniete, es ist nicht so, wie viele es berichten, das ihnen ihr schaden zu wenig und super weghealbar vorkommt.

Liegt es ggf daran das ich Schütze geskillt bin, und viele andren halt greni?
Bis lvl 25 etwa habe ich auch greni gespielt und mir kam es mit dieser skillung wenn der gegner viel heal im Rücken hatte auch so vor als ob meine grens wenig taugen. Aber mit weniger Heal/ wenn die healer durch grp in bedraengnis kommen ging das um wie die pest und auch dort konnte ich mich ganz nach oben arbeiten.
Jetzt mit Schütze ist mir, mit enorm weniger schaden, immer ein platz weit oben sicher.
Aber sogar jetzt mit schütze skillung machen die Grens richtig guten schaden der die gegner durchgehend auf einem niedrigen, mit schütze nukebarem level hält.

Ich persönlich finde mich enorm schwach wenn ich im rvr überfallen werde ohne gruppe.
Ohne gruppe bin ich fasst für jede klasse leichtes futter.
Aber in der Gruppe Enorm Durchschlagskräftig, nicht zuletzt weil ich der einzige bin der einen 150er range schuss abgeben kann für ~1200 crit dam (kommt oft vor da 3 teile set bonus) inkl. noch critbarem "hohlspitzgeschosse" dot.

Naja, wie seht ihr das so? Beherrschen viele die Klasse einfach nicht da sie komplex ist?
(mit sicherheit keine 1 button klasse, mit strg und alt ist bei mir überall was belegt und jede attacke ist auf cooldown gehalten).
Oder seht ihr es mittlerweile auch so das er gut reinpotzt?
oder seh nur ich das so, und ich soll mirn eis backen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich sehe oft maschinisten die rumstehen, feuerbombe oder musketensalve spammen und zwischendurch mal ihre dots raushauen.
Ich konnte bisher nicht nachprüfen ob das genau die sind die dann auch heulen, aber hey, so würde ich auch abstinken mit dem machinisten, hätte mit gren skillung ja vieleicht 100k dam aber nutzen hats halt garkeinen.

discuss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Hier mal, ne Stufe vorher, mit nen paar mehr der üblichen verdächtigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle macht den Machinisten.

Ps:

Das ist Random, klar, da ziehe ich enorm darauf einfach viel zu nuken für ep, aber dennoch bin ich oft noch am start dem Healer oder der Glaskanone mit Cc den Arsch zu retten wenn sie in enormer bedrängnis ist, nicht das jemand meint das es daher rührt das ich ego nur nuke.
In Gildengrp. ziehe ich mir dann aber dennoch 2-3 mehr taktische kniffe aus dem Ärmel damit die runde besser zu gewinnen ist.

Pps:
Habe ich auch schonmal gelesen und finde ich auch absurd:
das wir im Pve abstinken finde ich nun auch total abwägig, sowohl Ae farm technisch reisst der Machinist enorm viel. ungeskillt schon bombe, mit vorteilen für ae dann wie verrückt.
SingleTargetNuke geskillt sind mobs 5 lvl über mir kein Problem.


----------



## pandhit (22. November 2008)

Was bist Du denn für einer. Und was hast du eingeworfen?


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2008)

1. Falsches Forum
2. Wenn Du ehrlich glaubst dass dein Beitrag zum Szenario allein an der Statistik ablesbar ist ... naja


----------



## Clashmaniac (22. November 2008)

pandhit schrieb:


> Was bist Du denn für einer. Und was hast du eingeworfen?



Äh was isn jetzt los?


-


Ich schreib ja das ich es auch so sehe daran das ich halt nennbar leute im Szenario umniete.
Und das man als DDs leute umnietet ist der sinn des DDs.
und dies erkennt man, anstelle vieler andren sachen, doch an der ep statistik.

Falsches Forum, keine ahnung, ist da shier nicht das Ordnungsforum?

-

Oh Na congratz ich habe wohl übersehen das man überall nur über die Klassen heulen darf und das die Postings garnicht richtig gelesen werden.
Werde ich mich nächstes mal nach richten und einen verständlicheren Treat öffnen alla.

"ololz mein machinist suckt so hart" damit alle mit heulen
"ololz ich rocke euch alle weg" damit ich zugeflamed werde.

danke liebes forum.

Der sinn es ins allgemeine zu stellen war ja das viele machinisten twinken und ihn auf low lvl kacke finden und garnit hier herein gucken.
aber gut gut...
Mir wums.


----------



## Godfather Himself (22. November 2008)

Dein Text ist sehr anstrengend zu lesen. Um deine Frage zu beantworte.....er rockt nicht! Aber er macht einen heiden Spass! Das muss langen! Möge ihm FOTM erparrt bleiben!


----------



## Churchak (22. November 2008)

Godfather schrieb:


> Aber er macht einen heiden Spass!


da geb ich dir recht ich mag meine granatenschleuder!erst recht seit ich die wurfarm taktik hab. ^^


----------



## Katalmacht (22. November 2008)

Was icht echt nicht mehr sehen kann sind diese X Screenshots von SZs die nur zeigen sollen wie toll und gut man doch ist weil man so toll viel Schaden gemacht hatt. Diese dumme Selbstbeweiräucherung.

Nur weil man DMG macht muss das nicht heissen das man so toll ist oder der Gruppe soviel gebracht hast vorallem geht das an die ganzen Maschis und Maguse die nix anderes können als Tag ein Tag aus 3 Sachen zu spammen nämlich 3 mal AE Dots und finden es dann toll am Ende ganz oben zu stehen. Das kann in manchen Situtaionen sinnvoll sein meistens verstehen diese Leute aber das Geschehen nicht und cheken nicht wenns mal besser währe Schlüsselklassen gezielt mit Singlecasts auszuschalten, ist doch egal davon steh ich doch am Ende nicht ganz oben also lieber AE Dots auf die 4 Tanks spammen. 

Das musste ich mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und im allgemeinen währe WAR besser geworden wenn die DMG Statistik nie eingebaut worden währe.

Das soll nun nicht spziell an den TE gerichtet sein Schütze is gute Skillung bin auch Schütze  und Vernichtung ( Hab 27 Magus und 20 er Maschi)  sondern an die ganzen bekloppten die nur wegen der DMG Wertung spielen.

LG


----------



## Solmyr62 (23. November 2008)

Viel Dmg alleine gewinnt noch nicht. Wenn aber die Gegnergruppe wenig bis keine Heilung hat (kommt oft vor), dann bricht sie schnell zusammen. 
Im Anroc sind über 80+ k schon ein erheblicher Faktor. Das sieht man auch an den AE Castern, die einem trotz gleichen Levels und Heilern jede Initiative nehmen und zurückdrängen. Worauf beruht beispielsweise das Gejammere über die Feuerzauberer? Auf ihren heftigen AE Dmg. Scheint wohl doch was zu bringen.
Und sollte mich einer mit 1200+ treffen, gerate ich bei meinen 5840 LP noch lange nicht in Panik. Da muss schon mehr kommen.

Also: Nicht jeder AE Char. ist ein bekloppter skillloser Spammer mit 3 Tasten. Und nicht jeder Einzelkämpfer ein olympiareifer E-Sportler, wie sie sich oft darstellen.

Für die Schwanzvergleicher: Mein Rekord sind 168 k im Krater. Haben es 500:45 gewonnen, denn die Gegner sind vor lauter Druck trotz drei Heiler gar nicht erst ins Zentrum gekommen.


----------



## Katalmacht (23. November 2008)

@ dem über mir.... viel gescheites blabla nur um mit tollen DMG Zahlen angeben zu können ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Also: Nicht jeder AE Char. ist ein bekloppter skillloser Spammer mit 3 Tasten. Und nicht jeder Einzelkämpfer ein olympiareifer E-Sportler, wie sie sich oft darstellen.



Gbit genug die  nur 3 Tasten drücken , und es heisst nicht das ich oder andere die nicht nur 3 Tasten drücken nicht auch diese 3 Tasten öfters drücken ( was ein Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Mischung machts die Situation muss erkannt werden z.B mal bei ner Flagge bleiben um zu deffen obwoll 100 Meter weiter vorne deine Leute mit ner Gegnermasse kämpfen es aber locker allein schaffen. Und es gibt genug die gar nicht dran denken bei der Flagge zu bleiben wenns da vorne das eigentliche Ziel gibt nämlich soviel DMG wie möglich zu machen egal wie sinnvoll er war.

Ich will damiet nur sagen das es in WAR heutzutage in solchen Spielen einfach soviele Leute gibt die keinen Tau haben sorry... die nur auf DMG Zahlen achten und da sie nix anderes kennen gar nicht erst das Gefühl entwickeln zu spielen um als Team zu Gewinnen sonder zu spielen um der DMG Oberheini zu sein.

Und dieses Rumgeposte von ach so tollen Beweisscreenshots zeigt nur wie sehr solche Spiele neuerdings zu MMO Shootern werden und nicht mehr zu RPG Spielen.

Naja wayne hier zu scheiben bringt eh gar nix naja nun lösch ichs auch nimma...


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. November 2008)

Ok , 3 uhr morgens, verzeiht mir.

Ich empfinde es so, daher rührte mein post, ohne jede profilierung, das viele den machinsten zwar als dd ansehen, seinen dam aber als sinnlos bzw. unzureichend ansehen.
Meiner meinung nach ist er aber richtig gespielt burst technisch in vielen belangen den anderen dds überlegen, was man durchaus an den ep zahlen auch erkennen kann.
Ich finde einfach das WIR zu gerne unterschätzt werden, und das sollten wir, liebe kollegen, tunlichst abstellen.
Ich mag zwar auch durch ewiges geheule gerne gebufft werden, aber viele sachen die ich sehe schreien aus meinen augen eher nach einem nerf als einem buff.
dankesehr.

 beachtet bitte auch an meinem screen das ich keinen dicken dam gerissen habe aber enorme ep mengen gesammelt habe, und genau das ist das was von vielen kritisiert wurde.
Das wir halt dank ae dot über damm 100k machen aber keine ep.
Und da empfinde ich mich schon als krassen gegensatz, zumindest wurde bisher niemals in der hinsicht es anders dargestellt.

Letztendlich ziele ich darauf ab, liebe kollegen, das wir nicht als randgruppe hingestellt werden ( werde ich übrigens garnicht dank gilde),
Ich will einfach das ihr genauso rockt und die exp statistik anführt.
Ich will mich mit andren machinisten um platz 1 prügeln und nicht mit Feuermagieren.
Würde ich mich einfach auf meinen lorbeeren ausruhen wollen würde ich garnix sagen und rocken.
Aber ich will das die ganze machinistenschaft rockt, darum hiess es auch discuss.


Pps:
die letzten 2 poster haben sich die screens auch in keinster weise erst angeguckt wies scheint ansonsten würden sie auch nicht total sinnlos am thema vorbei irgentwas über dam faseln weil es garnicht um den dam geht, sondern um die ep und solo kills,
und, liebe unwissenden leute, die EP spiegelt anders als der DAM durchaus einen nutzen wieder, nämlich einen KILL nutzen, was das a und o eines dd ist, oder verlangt ihr von den DDS etwas andres wie DAMAGE.
Warum bin ich denn DD, ja, Zum gegner töten, un dafür gibts in war gerade die meiste ep immneroch.
Sicherlich kommt es morgen auch wieder zu einer runde wo ich trotz WIN der GEGENSEITE auf Platz 1 der ep bin mit ~40k dam.
Pic folgt.


Fangt einfach mal an über die besten taktiken, die besten skillungen und die besten levelpunkte und was weiss ich zu diskutieren, und nicht 
"oh mein gott der machinist suckt ich twinke nen feuermagier" zu reden.

danke sehr.

Seht euch unser forum hier an.
Seit ner woche ein treat der heisst "anfänger fragen" .
soll das etwa alles sein?


Betonend nochmals: es geht nicht um meinen dam (der wirklich gering ist) sondern um die EP und die EP zeigt wirklich die KILLMENGE die man erzeugt, und wenn man da wirklich MEILENWEIT mehr als Feuermagier macht ist das durchaus beachtlich, da diese doch die Vorzeige dds sind und 
die most played class.


Und zum ende nochmal:

Screens = wenig dam -> hohe ep = hohe kill rate = sinn des dds ; 
Machinist = far range dd wie in der info = korrekt = machinst macht seinen job = hört auf zu heulen.


----------



## Godfather Himself (23. November 2008)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es so, daher rührte mein post, ohne jede profilierung.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Junge ist richtig gut drauf! Wir Maschinisten sollten uns alle mal in den Arm nehmen und ordentlich 
drücken und kuscheln!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. November 2008)

jaaahaaa für mehr liebe auf der welt.


----------



## sprousatm (23. November 2008)

Nimms mir nicht übel Clash, aber was du redest, ist leider vollkommener Mist.

Denn erstens sagt der DMG deines Chars in der Statistik NICHTS aus über den "wirklichen" schaden, den man anrichtet...

Ich hab mit meinem Magus auch locker die 80k in Mourkaintempel geknackt und das auf lvl 19 schon. Nur bringt es herzlich wenig, wenn man alles dottet, die dots langsam wegticken, aber dabei nur damage über zeit machen, was jede Heilnulpe wegbekommt. Gemessen mal an den AOE Dots des Magus, die der Engi in Granatenform hat. Und nen instantcast in einen Gegner reindrücken, der danach stirbt (inklusive den deathblow angerechnet bekommen) ist auch nicht Scenario entscheidend! 

Darüberhinaus outest du dich selbst, dass du deinen char mit lvl30 ranziehst. Also oberes Ende der Nahrungskette im T3 Scenario. Viele Spells aus den Masteries gegenüber den anderen, die niedriger sind.

Ums mal auf dne Punkt zu bringen. Screens sind die allerletzte Sache, um Teamfähigkeit, Nutzen und Möglichkeiten eines Charakters zu zeigen. Noch weniger wie IMBA oder "gut" er ist.

Denn nochmal. Was bringen viel Dmg, wenn es niemanden killt oder leicht zu heilen ist. Oder viele Death Blows, wenn die Gegner eh tot waren.

Zählen tut einzig und allein der Schadensburst, die Gegner gelinde gesagt "auseinander nimmt" und sie wirklich heftig verletzt (ergo sie rennen oder sterben) und damit das Team des Gegner massiv schwächt. Und das tun zum Beispiel der FEuermagier oder die Witchelf und ihre Gegenparts. Was du da in der Liste hast, mag auf lvl30 vielleicht gerade noch vertretbar sein, ist aber im bereich 20-28 in tor anroc schlichtweg gelogen. Denn singledps oder AOE burst dmg hat der Engineer einfach nicht und das ist das, was Gegner tötet!


----------



## Clashmaniac (23. November 2008)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht übel Clash, aber was du redest, ist leider vollkommener Mist.
> 
> Denn erstens sagt der DMG deines Chars in der Statistik NICHTS aus über den "wirklichen" schaden, den man anrichtet...
> 
> ...




nimms mir nicht übel aber ich lese 2 sekunden, sehe das du sagst "dein dam sagt nix aus" obwohl ich jetzt schon 10 mal betont habe das es nicht um den scheiss dam geht, der übrigens auch enorm gering ist.
MEIN GOTT.
Und ich ziehe auch nicht meinen char mit 30 ran, es ist so seitdem ich schütze geskillt bin.
der eine screen ist auch lvl 29.
so war es aber auch schon auf niedrigeren lvln da ich nur 1 skill bekommen habe der aber nicht sonderlich ins gewicht fiel, der 1 min cooldown schuss da.

Ich lese doch weiter, "was bringt dam wenns niemanden killt...." Du hast echt garnix gelesen... ist das son standart post den du unter jeden machinisten post haust der sagt das er was roppt?
Ich KILLE ja leute, und genau darum GEHT es. Deswegen die SOLO !!!!!!!!! KILLS !!!!!!!!!!

Gerne hier jetzt auch nochmal ein Screen um nochmal die KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL fähigkeit hinzustellen, als DAMAGE DEALER.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hat zwar auch die gegnerische Gruppen zusammenstellung nen Vorteil gegeben aber man erkennt es wieder, wenig dam, viele solo kills, die höchste Ep in Tor Anroc die ich je gesehen habe.

Nochmals:
Alles was du sagst mache ich halt genau andersrum.
Ich mache nicht Viel dam wie grenis, sondern weniger aber gezielt und so das ich Gegner alleine in sekunden umnuke, also kille.

Wenn ich keinen Singletarget Burst habe dann erklaer mir mal womit ich Solo kills hinlege, jedes verdammte Tor Anroc.

Dein post hätte sinn gemacht wenn ich greni geskillt wäre, nach dam sotiert haette und mit 140k dam aber nur 14k exp an der spitze gemeint hätte "ha, todes damage dealer".


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (4. Dezember 2008)

Na wie rockt er jetzt auf Flinte geskilled? Bin noch auf Granate weil ich die PQ's 13 und 14 aller Fraktionen voll machen wollt daher lohnt sich Flächenschaden einfach mehr. Wurde Musketenschuss gefixed? Wurde der Burst angehoben? Angeblich fallen ja jetzt Chaosbarbs den Snipern zu opfer aber das ging son bissl auch vorher schon und die 1-1,4k Krits waren mit Moral 2 auch vor dem Patch schon drin. Hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Bulk (4. Dezember 2008)

Bin auf Grenadier geskillt und will erstmal mindestens 2 Wochen diese Veränderungen testen, was ich aber schon sagen kann das der Schaden der Muskete deutlich zugenommen hat, mich würde eine Meinung eines Maschinisten auf Schützenpfad interessieren.


----------



## Clashmaniac (4. Dezember 2008)

Lunatic_NEo schrieb:


> Na wie rockt er jetzt auf Flinte geskilled? Bin noch auf Granate weil ich die PQ's 13 und 14 aller Fraktionen voll machen wollt daher lohnt sich Flächenschaden einfach mehr. Wurde Musketenschuss gefixed? Wurde der Burst angehoben? Angeblich fallen ja jetzt Chaosbarbs den Snipern zu opfer aber das ging son bissl auch vorher schon und die 1-1,4k Krits waren mit Moral 2 auch vor dem Patch schon drin. Hat sich da was geändert?



weiss nicht welchen buff du meinst aber die 1,2-1,4k dam crits mache ich atm auch ohne buff mit flinte skillung.
Alles in allem knüppelt es sich jetzt noch einen tick besser, und vorher fand ich es, wie man sieht, auch schon gut.

Atm scheint es mir so das durch die enorme verbesserung von Signalfeuer (verringerter cooldown , mehr dam, tickt bei mir für 200 non crit) und die buff auf alle andren dots (glaub nur der mörser wurde etwas debuffed) die healer schon in arge bedraengnis kommen was das "einfach mal so die dots weghealen" angeht.


Also ich bin sehr zufrieden, mit "im vorbeilaufen" dots kille ich im open rvr so einiges, mit dots + muskete/gezilter/hohlspitz nuked sich echt alles über den haufen. Hohlspitz takke wurde wohl auch gebuffed, tickt bei mir für nen guten batzen mehr im moment.

Greni habe ich aber noch nicht getestet wies damit grade aussieht, aber ich würde eh auf schütze bleiben.

naja ich sag nur danke für den buff.



Zum anderen:


Ich bin Schützeskilled

Also grob sieht bei mir so aus das ich mit takke auf 6 dots komme die ich an den gegner bringen kann:
Säure, Splitter, mörser, takke, feuerschussding, Signal

tickt alles so im 150-300 bereich, kritisch auchmal was mehr, glaub der höchste crit tick wa was über 400.
Musketensalve krittet bestleistung für 1100 und gezielter 1500 umen dreh. An stoff halt.

Ich empfinde es so, stoffis gehen noch fixxer down wie sie eh schon gehen, die kann ich im vorbeilaufen umdotten bzw kommen sie wenn sie kurz in 100yards range kommen durch nen schnelles musketen/signal/flare und dann nochn gezielten auf 150yards ohne heal eigendlich immer um.
Tanks gehen jetzt viel geschmeidiger, zwar immernoch schwer, aber durch die buffs an allen körperdam spells, besser down, am besten gehts immernoch wenn man sie im chaos wo man schon ne gruppe komplett zugedottet hat dann noch mit den single target dots vollknallt und aus heal range kickt, ggf dem healer eine 150yard range drücken damit er sich ego selber healt, stehen in meinem fall seltenst auf 100 yard range, ansonsten grigen sie aber halt alles ab und verrecken wie jeder stoffi.

Wie siehtsm mim greni grade raus, für wieviel tickt den der kram, also säure und splitter so, mehr, und bumst die feuerbombe endlich mal was?

ps: was ich sehr empfehlen kann, schütze skill , moral 2 +100% dam ding, und aufn gegner schnell nur ne signal und flare setzen.
Allein vom tooltipp macht signal bei mir grad 1500 dam und flare 900. hab das heute mehrmals auf der , eigendlich, flucht gemacht.
bis der verfolger sich dachte, moooment. Und ich mir dachte oooohh ja , und es zum abschied 150yards gehagelt hat.

Achso, wie empfindet ihr denn grade so den turm, macht er bei euch gefuehlt enorm mehr?
Hab das teil heute zu selten gesetzt im geplänkel, war immer zuviel bewegung drin, beim burg deffen kam meist keiner oder war schnell down.
Muss morgen mal gucken aber schonma vorweg, was meint ihr?


----------



## Astravall (16. Dezember 2008)

Gott mich reizen momentan zu viele Klassen. Wenn ich nicht gerade mit meinem 40ger Feuermagier um T4 unterwegs bin, spiele ich momentan hauptsächlich einen Erzmagier oder nebenbei einen Ritter, aber gestern hab ich einfach mal wieder meinen kleinen Maschinisten ausgepakt weil ich nun doch auch mal nen Zwerg mit so einem Flugschrauber haben wollte ... ich find das witzig und mittlerweile nervt ja das Motorengeräusch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich denke ich werd mich als Sniper versuchen und den Granadierpfad als Untersützung. Dabei kommt es mir bei den Granaten nicht so auf Schaden an sonderen eher auf die Utility mit unterbrechen, wegkicken usw.

Allerdings finde ich lauter nützliche Sachen in der Schützeline sodass ich sie im Karriereplaner voll ausgeskillt habe und auch noch alle Taktiken und Fertigkeiten geskillt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da bleibt nur noch 3 für Granadier über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich denke so werd ich das auf alle Fälle mal testen oder gibt es eine Taktik/Fertigkeit bei Schütze wo ihr sagt das wäre totale Verschwedung?
http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...5:43688:3:0:0:0

EDIT: Hmm.... das wäre aber sicher auch nicht verkehrt (RR40 sollte machbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):
http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...10912:7:128:0:0


MfG Michael


----------



## Churchak (18. Dezember 2008)

Aufhaltende Kraft würde ich ned nehmen. Klar klingt es gut das man jemanden wegschubsen kann aber im RvR hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das ich mir damit ned wirklich jemanden vom Hals schaffen kann bzw mir nen moment luft verschaff,da der Schubs recht kurz ausfällt.anderseits hab ich aber dann wiederum das Problem das ich im Eifer des Gefechts meine Rotation durchgezogen habe und da halt den Hüftschuss drin habe und damit den Gegner ausversehen aus der Reichweite meiner  Nahkämpfer geschubst hab(hab unterschiedliche Taktiken im rvr/pve)was die und auch mich dann arg geärgert hat.
Außerdem wozu den immunity Timer für nen 10 Fuss Schubse vergeuden wenn man eh 2 andere 30 Fuss hat? dazu kommt halt noch das du eh nur 4 Taktik Plätze hast und es weit mehr als nur eine sehr guten Baseline Taktik gibt.
Ich weiss nun ned wie der Aktionpunkte verbraucht beim Schützen ist wenn er moderat und man ned ständig ohne ap dasteht würde ich auch "schnell nachladen" rausnehmen und dafür "Wurfarm " reinnehmen da die Fähigkeit dem Fernkämpfer einfach nur zu gute kommt (98 Fuss Reichweite für alle Granaten IST einfach nur Hammer).
Ich glaub ich würde so skilln http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:8864:8:160:0:0 . klebrige Bombe deshalb weil man für den einen Punkt eh nix anderes sinnvolles bekommt (die Moral 4 Fähigkeit im Schützenpfad ist in meinen Augen witzfrei) und das Ding instant als verzögerte extra Überraschung geworfen werden kann.
So das mein Senf dazu. ^^


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd Schütze nicht voll auskillen und eher noch auf Bodenbeschuss gehen. Bodenbeschuss ist nach dem Patch echt interessant geworden, habe damit sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht.
So also
http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:8864:9:640:0:0

Aktuell bin ich auf Grenadier weils im Ruckel RvR einfacher zum spielen ist und auch im PvE gefühlt besser läuft.
So in etwa, Gegner zuspammen mit Debuffs und dann halt ausharren im Napalm. Napalm ist allgemein recht stark, damit kann man für 30 sec Flaggencap verhindern oder das Bauteil aufheben in der Schlangepassage.
http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...0:15:41504:8:40

Tinkerer läuft ja leider nicht soo prall aber was echt bockt ist in etwa so:
http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...11:512:13:10280
Moral 3 rein (Explosive Schüsse) und dann die Donnerbüchsensalve spammen, macht nen Höllenschaden! Leider ist im PvE nicht sooo geil weil der Magnet nix ranzieht, nur alles umknockt.


----------



## deon172 (18. Dezember 2008)

äähhhh ja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der maschinist rockt!

aber nicht, weil er im schw***meter nach dem szenario den dicksten damage rausgedottet hat und nix killen konnte, sondern weil wir maschinisten die lizenz haben, 
den gegnerischen heilern mit der zärtlichkeit einer abrissbirne auf die nerven zu gehen...

wir rocken, weil wir nicht den zerg dotten, sondern weil wir mal eben die heiler umhauen, sie disrupten oder im zweifelsfall quer durch die burg ( und aus der healrange ) knocken.

jeder fliegende, sterbende oder flüchtende heiler garantiert meiner eigenen fraktion einen toten oder schwer angeschlagenen gegner an der front...

skillungen sind relativ...
ich sehe mich inzwischen als schütze mit ein paar granaten ( ungefähr wie bei lunatic's schützenskillung )


gruss aus den hinteren schlachtreihen

Mogin


----------



## Bulk (18. Dezember 2008)

Aye Maschinist ist Nervnagel total, aus den hinteren Reihen die Heiler und weichen Ziele rauspicken und an/umschiessen, entweder kümmern sie sich um sich selbst oder fallen um, in beiden Fällen hilft man damit der eigenen Fraktion.

Voll auf Schütze geskillt + die Sticky Bomb da wird jeder Heiler nervös.


----------



## Hannifutzi (15. Februar 2009)

Heyho,

ich spiel einen 40er maschi und bin auf schütze geskillt. ich nutze ca. 50% schüsse und 50% granaten. die granaten machen gute flächendots und machen sozusagen einen hot von gegner weg. somit müssen die gegnerischen heiler ihre flächenheilzauber rausholen, die viel energie kosten.
ist das eig nicht auch der sinn? wir sind unterstützer und keine dd´s, die dd´s machen die kills, und die maschis helfen nur ein wenig dabei.


----------



## Black_Seraph (17. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Ich will einfach das ihr genauso rockt und die exp statistik anführt.
> Ich will mich mit andren machinisten um platz 1 prügeln und nicht mit Feuermagieren.
> Würde ich mich einfach auf meinen lorbeeren ausruhen wollen würde ich garnix sagen und rocken.
> Aber ich will das die ganze machinistenschaft rockt, darum hiess es auch discuss.



Ich will ein Kind von dir!!!111Elf

Ich habe mal jemanden (einen Squigtreiber um genau zu sein) gefragt, wie er es geschafft hat mehr als das 4fache an DMG im Szenario zu machen als Alle anderen. seine antwort:
_Hab ich für nen screenshot gemacht. Schieß einfach nur auf die Pets und Tanks, dann störst du keinen und die lassen dich in ruhe Punkte sammeln. Bringt nix, aber die stats sind für Screenies saugeil!_

So viel mal gleich dazu. Oh, Achja. Niemand mag Angeber. am wengisten die, die immer und überall rumposen.


----------



## Wunde (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab das Thema ja völlig übersehen...also gleich was dazu schreiben.....

Ja, du rockst, denn wie ich eindeutig aus den Statistiken erkennen kann hast du extrem viel überroxxor-imba-knaller-hamma-damage gemacht (aber darum ging es dir ja nie, wie du ja schon gesagt hast, du wolltest das ja nur als Anschauungsmaterial posten, damit sich die anderen ein Beispiel an dir nehmen können) und dazu auch noch als lvl 30er ganz viele lvl 20-25 kaputt gehauen (und das ist es doch, was du uns mit der Statistik zeigen wolltest, oder? Die überlegenheit des Maschinisten über viele kleine Lowies)....jo, du rockst eindeutig und bist ein Vorbild für alle Maschinisten, nein für alle Spieler, weiter so. Ich bin sogar gerade so begeistert, daß ich sofort meinen lvl 40 xy char löschen werde und einen Maschinisten spielen werde, denn du hast mir die Augen geöffnet mit diesem Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei (für die richtigen Maschinisten in diesem Threat), ich hab mal damals mit ein paar destros auf nem anderen Server geredet die gemeint haben, das was sie wirklich nervt am Maschinisten ist diese unglaubliche Lärmbelästigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich frag mich gerade wirklich ob man wenn man lange Maschinist ist das Dauerknallen und Rattern Explodieren und Brennen irgendwann nicht mehr hört, oder ob es einem mit 40 immer noch auffällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W.

PS.: ich hab mir gerade die letzte Statistik nochmal angeschaut....das waren ja nur Hexenkriegerinnen und 2 Zauberinnen.....oh mein Gott....du hast Leute, die 5 Level unter dir sind, die am wenigsten Leben und fast keinen Schutz haben und nur eine Heiler dabei hatten, gedottet und dich darüber gewundert, daß du als lvl 30er so viele kills hast?
Ich sag dazu nur eines...ich wünsch dir von Herzen, daß diese 4 Hexenkriegerinnen mit dir lvl 40 werden und dir dann zeigen wo der Hammer hängt....könnt mich immernoch wegwerfen vor lachen, je öfter ich die screens sehe.


----------



## Clashmaniac (17. Februar 2009)

gähn.. sprach der imba hexenjäger.

Ich finde die kill leistung immernoch krank, und sind auch genug screens dabei wo ich das selbe lvl hatte.

Aber die Zeiten sind eh vorbei, das rumgeheule hat aufgehört weil auch der letzte trottel kapiert hat wie man den machinisten halt spielt.
Springen jetzt ja genug auf den imba train auf die vorher rumgeflennt haben obwohl sich nur minimal was geaendert hat, naja.

Da der typ 2 über mir hier wieder nicht gecheckt hat das der dam minimal ist aber viele kills dabei waren, und der "fehlende" burst immer son heulthema beim Machi-DD wa, siehe dich als disqualifiziert an.

Und "schiess nur auf die tanks" ...
...hachja..
ne..echtma..

macht ihr ma.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (17. Februar 2009)

@TE

Wie peinlich ist bitte dieser Auftritt? 

Erstens sind diese Werte nicht beeindruckend und zweitens ist es total Banane. Diese Pimmeldots machen mit 40 keinem mehr Angst, kannste glauben. Bei uns auf Averland gibt es auch Magi, die 500k im SZ machen. Ist aber Brust, denn meist killen sie weniger als ´ne Sorc oder ´n Melee.

Das ´n Maschinist Spaß macht kann ich ja glauben. Aber das er imba ist eher weniger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Clashmaniac (17. Februar 2009)

same 2u.


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (18. Februar 2009)

Naja manche der Dots ticken auch auf nem Chaosbarb zwischen 120 und 300 Schaden... damit bekommst den Barb auch gut down wennst mit Fokusiertem Feuer draufhältst. So unwichtig würd ich daher den Dot nicht abtun, Granate werfen, Moral 2 im Flug, Fokusiertes Feuer, Hüftschuss -> Granate macht ca 1000 Schaden, Fokusiertes Feuer um die 2300 und Hüftschuss nochmal 800. Find um die 4000 Schaden Burst nicht schlecht, vorallem wenn man bedenkt das sich das auch auf alle Dots auswirkt die noch ticken, Napalm sei hier mal noch erwähnt das rattert in der 3. Stufe auf Tanks schon mit 600'ern auf Moral 2.


----------



## Wunde (19. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> gähn.. sprach der imba hexenjäger.



ich habe nie behauptet imba zu sein...der einzige, der sich hier gerade selbstbeweihräuchert bist du....

....aber, wenn ich dir ein Rat geben darf, wenn du einfach die Klasse versuchst zu spiele...nicht so viel Aufhebens über dich und dein Char machst und einfach nur Spaß hast, vielleicht im Forum hier und da mal einen nützlichen Kommentar verfasst oder anderen maschinisten hilfst, die mit der Klasse eher Probleme haben....vielleicht wirst du dann auch nicht gleich mit Verachtung gestraft

und wenn irgendwann mal jemand auf deinem Server sagt "omg, da ist der imba clash" oder einer von der Gegenseite im Forum oder sonstwo von dir behauptet, daß du einfach zu heftig bist...dann hast du vielleicht das Ziel, welches du nun mit plumpen Mitteln versuchst zu forcieren, erreicht.

W.


----------



## Patso (20. Februar 2009)

ich find die maschinisten machen nach 1.1 fast n bischen viel schaden ( davor zwar weng wenig aber nach 1.1 eindeutig zu viel ) is halt solo nich so über aber mit den "flächendots" nerven die schon derbe ( der schaden zählt is ja egal ob was totgeht hauptsachen man nervt möglichst viele leute... und die anderen können se dann umhauen xD ) naja ega is meine meinung und ich hab ja sowiso kein plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (20. Februar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> ich habe nie behauptet imba zu sein...der einzige, der sich hier gerade selbstbeweihräuchert bist du....
> 
> ....aber, wenn ich dir ein Rat geben darf, wenn du einfach die Klasse versuchst zu spiele...nicht so viel Aufhebens über dich und dein Char machst und einfach nur Spaß hast, vielleicht im Forum hier und da mal einen nützlichen Kommentar verfasst oder anderen maschinisten hilfst, die mit der Klasse eher Probleme haben....vielleicht wirst du dann auch nicht gleich mit Verachtung gestraft
> 
> ...



Habich auch schon gemacht, machich sogar oft.
Das ich nur darlegen wollte das der Machinist BurstDam potential hat, was ja immer abgestritten wurde, und man dafür am besten halt screens nutzt anstatt einfach nur dumm zu labern "doch tut er" istja irrelevant wies ausschaut.
Euer Problem ist einfach das ihr in allem direkt nen penisvergleich seht.
Einfach mal logger durche hose atmen un gut is.

Und für den Imba Hexer hansch meine Gründe, is sone Fame sache auf unsrem server.

i.A. C.


----------



## Wunde (20. Februar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Und für den Imba Hexer hansch meine Gründe, is sone Fame sache auf unsrem server.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oha, bist ja auf averland angesiedelt. Fame sache, wasn für ne Fame sache?? Egal...ich bin nicht imba, habe das nie behauptet und wenn ich in anderen Themengebieten etwas energischer den Hexenjäger vertrete und auf dessen Stärken eingehe, dann nur, weil man meiner Meinung nach diesem etwas dort an Respekt mangeln lässt....oder weil ich denke aus Erfahrung es ein wenig besser zu wissen. Aber für mich ist in erste Linie der Spaß und die Freunde um mich im Vordergrund.

wie dem auch sei.....

was ich eigentlich sagen möchte...warhammer ist ein gruppenspiel. Es ist ganz klar, daß ein Maschinist verflucht viel Damage raushaut und wenn er Glück hat am Ende auch einige Leute damit umbringt. Aber du bist am Schluß immer nur so gut und so stark, wie die Gruppe in der du spielst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (20. Februar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> was ich eigentlich sagen möchte...warhammer ist ein gruppenspiel. Es ist ganz klar, daß ein Maschinist verflucht viel Damage raushaut und wenn er Glück hat am Ende auch einige Leute damit umbringt. Aber du bist am Schluß immer nur so gut und so stark, wie die Gruppe in der du spielst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist auch klar, und wäre dies nicht so wäre es kein spiel für mich.
Doch, wurde dieses thema verfasst als es aus allen ecken und enden kam:

"man, der machinist ist kein dd, der ist irgentwie dd support ka" - Dummschwaetz
"der damage ist scheisse !!!1lolz"
"den Damage healt man doch mit 1 Hot weg !"
"kein Burst lolz!"
"der damage tut ja nix, sind nur dots die ohne probs weggehealt werden und tragen zum spielverlauf nix bei höhö"

Aber wenn man mal.. ka ich guck meine screens nicht, 7 solo kills aufs parkett legt hat er wohl irgentwo auch was burst, geht ja sonst schlecht.
Und wenn man weiss das die EP sich zieeeeemlich stark danach richten wie stark man als dd daran beteiligt war den gegner von 100% auf tot zu bringen, ohne das das wieder-hochgehealte dahingehend was bringt, wird auch klar das da Burst sein muss.
Und Nicht zu knapp, denn die 800-1000er fliegen beim machi burst technisch auf range halt auch ziemlich früh, dazu halt die enorme Dps menge wegen den ae-dots.

Nur irgentwie sind die Leute die großteils zu diesem thema was posten ziemlich.. ich weiss nicht.. dumm?
Man sagt ihnen 10mal das der Damage nicht das ist was auf den screens das "besondere" ist, sondern die Solo kills und die EP (EP = Kill leistung).
Sie heulen rum ich soll nicht..mit..dem..Damage..prahlen. mit Diesen "riesigen" 40k dam werten, und bringen die selben scheiss argumente wie immer das der Damage ja "nix taugt weils nur dots sind". 
Da kommt man an den rand der verzweilfung.

Aber das ist ja jetzt ein alter hut, wie gesagt hat sich viel geaendert, viele denken ja "nach dem patch ist er jetzt total böse vorher konnte er nix" und meinen sie hätten jetzt den dr. in machinist spielen.
Aber solange sie ja jetzt nichtmehr rumheulen er wäre kacke wo er es ja nicht ist... binich ja zufrieden.

so long.. alaaf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (22. Februar 2009)

Reich doch mal demnächst ein Screen mit Lvl40 ein, wo Du auch solche Solokillwerte erreichst. Als 30er 21er Lowbobs umfisten kann jeder, auch mit Monitor aus...

Der Maschi ist ein Dotspammer. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der einzige wirklich ernstzunehmende Dmg kommt durch Moral. Rest ist Pillepalle.

Und der Vorwand man wolle doch nur Andere anregen die Klasse zu spielen, um nebenbei Imbörstscreens zu posten, ist mal richtig niedlitsch...

I´m out.

MfG


----------



## Clashmaniac (22. Februar 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Reich doch mal demnächst ein Screen mit Lvl40 ein, wo Du auch solche Solokillwerte erreichst. Als 30er 21er Lowbobs umfisten kann jeder, auch mit Monitor aus...
> 
> Der Maschi ist ein Dotspammer. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der einzige wirklich ernstzunehmende Dmg kommt durch Moral. Rest ist Pillepalle.
> 
> ...



Ich lass mir von jemandem der sich titten als avatar reinstellt nicht sagen was ich denn bitte für nen andren Vorwand gehabt haben soll als den genannten.
Ich sachja, jetzt haben alle den Dr. im machi spielen.


----------



## Khargrim (23. Februar 2009)

So hier mal ein Rubbelbild von mir ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach so ja war mein 3tes T3 Sz


----------



## Wunde (25. Februar 2009)

Khargrim schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Rubbelbild von mir ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und hier ein weiteres Rubbelbild....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



W.


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. Februar 2009)

Von den Ep halt abgeschissen.
Ihr wurdet an der Base abgefarmt und du hast gedottet.
Weder ein Ep-technischer Sieg für dich, noch einer fürs Team.

Aber gratz ! ;-)

Ach den falschen zitiert... ich mein den da mit dem War bild, nicht mit dem "LOLS WAYNE IS WIEDER IN" bild.


Können sowas auch für die Sigmars in schlangenpassage machen, die, wenn wir abgefarmt werden grp heal spammen und auf 200k kommen.
Aber wenigstens halt dicker Heal, nutzen, nö..aber wa geil :-)


----------



## Zarintosch (27. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Maschinisten auch ziemlich unterschätzt... zumindest mit lvl 12 (bin ich grade^^).
Und da ist das Problem mit dem Thread, wenn der Maschi mit 40 auch so effizient ist isja gut, aber: Ich wette das ist er nicht. Denn mit 40 spielt man gegen Leute die ihre Klassen beherrschen und wissen was ihre Aufgabe ist. Frag mal einen Hexenjäger wie der Unterschied zwischen t2 und t4 so ist... meist wird er anfangen zu weinen. Mit meinem Barbaren hat sich auch einiges geändert, kein Easy Mode mehr. Solche Posts bitte erst schreiben wenn du auch 40 bist und am Endcontent teilnimmst, wie gut eine Klasse davor ist gibt nämlich garkein Feedback über die Effizienz der Klasse in dem Spielbereich, in dem man sie am meisten spielen wird. 

Ich schätze es mal so ein dass es mit dem Maschinisten ähnlich ist wie mit allen anderen Klassen: Wenn man ihn beherrscht und die Gruppe zusammenarbeitet trägt er etwa soviel zum Sieg bei wie die anderen. 

Ich habe deinen Thread nicht als Selbstbeweiräucherung verstanden, keine Ahnung warum alle so rumflamen. Dass der Beitrag aufgrund des lvls und der Tatsache, dass die dmg-Auswertung bei Szenarien wirklich absolut schnurzpiepegal ist und nichts über deinen Skill aussagt, ziemlich sinnfrei ist, kann man auch kameradschaftlicher formulieren. Ist halt das Buffed-Forum des Gewhines und des Geflames (obwohls hier bei den WAR-Foren garnichtmal sooo schlimm ist).


----------



## Imar (27. Februar 2009)

> Ich lass mir von jemandem der sich titten als avatar reinstellt nicht sagen was ich denn bitte für nen andren Vorwand gehabt haben soll als den genannten.
> Ich sachja, jetzt haben alle den Dr. im machi spielen.



mhm titten.. ich steh auf titten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (28. Februar 2009)

Zarintosch schrieb:


> Frag mal einen Hexenjäger wie der Unterschied zwischen t2 und t4 so ist... meist wird er anfangen zu weinen.



nene...ich lach eigentlich immer und finds eigentlich recht ulkig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (28. Februar 2009)

das is hier ist schon rel. alt alles, da war halt kaum einer 40. auf 40 isses aber atm ähnlich, wobei mich da logischerweise die ep weniger interessieren als der ruf.
Und der dam hat sich ja auch eher wie gesagt durch patch geändert und von den "Machi macht kein dam mehr" leuten istja kaum einer mehr da.
..Alt..alt..alt.


----------



## Khargrim (3. März 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Von den Ep halt abgeschissen.
> Ihr wurdet an der Base abgefarmt und du hast gedottet.
> Weder ein Ep-technischer Sieg für dich, noch einer fürs Team.
> 
> ...




Das wir verloren haben lag sicher nicht an mir, hätte auch nen Screenie reinstellen könne in dem wir gewonnen habe. aber war halt mein 1. T3 Szenario. Im T2 war es ja noch krasser, da haste locker 50-60% des gesamtdmg rausgehauen und mit Moral 2 sind sie auch umgefallen wie die Fliegen.

Und ja klar, der DMG ist ja unwichtig ohne Burst, erzähl das mal dennen die nach Moral 2 zünden in den Dot´s umgefallen sind wie die Fliegen.

Ich denke aber auch das sich das in Richtung T4 wieder etwas normalisiert, da am Anfang die Heiler und Gruppenheals nicht so gut sind.

Aber im T1-T3 ist der Maschi einfach nur Porno


----------



## Clashmaniac (3. März 2009)

wenn effektiv viele durch deine dots auch wirklich umfallen bekommst du demendsprechend auch ep.
Wenn dies der fall ist hast du sie weggerockt.

Aber nur dam und loose sowie keine EP is halt eher.. schlecht.

Es ist auch durchaus drin in der loosergrp. hoch in den Ep zu stehen, auch ohne solo-grp, wenn man halt die leistung bringt.


Und bezogen habe ich mich nur auf den screen, ich bin auchn großer aoe fan und hasse es wie die pest das dot dam als "unsinniger dam" weggeschwafelt wird.
Jedoch gibts halt viele Dam geile Doter die halt ihre dots auf CD halten aber zu daemlich sind mal gezielt was aufs korn zu nehmen, es wird einfach nur hirnlos in die masse geschmissen, und das meistens halt noch auf max range abstand in die nahkampf/tank reihen.
Einen der mal locker flockig durchbricht und die Stoffis weiter hinten umdotet sieht man weniger, auch selten mal einen der dann doch auchmal seine büchse zückt um wirklich mal ein wichtiges ziel auszuschalten.


Das selbe Prob haben die Healer aber ja auch... es wird wild durch die gegend gespammt, aber gezielt den tank hochheilen der sooo viel aufmerksamkeit gezogen hat wird oft vergessen.
Da brauchste halt abgestimmte healer im Ts da merkste dann den unterschied, genauso isses mit den maschis auch.
Sagt denen einer auch effektiv ziele an hat er anstatt 250k dam nurnoch 150k, aber mehr getaugt hats dennoch.


----------

